# TDI Owner Did a Double Take



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

lol


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Did he have his reading glasses on when he came back out out the store so that he could find and read the "2.0 TD" badge? It's nice that our cars do make some clatter to transmit to your ears as to what we have under the hood. :wavetowel2:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

LOL! Awesome awesome... Watchout TDI's, Cruze is on the prowl.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The only looks I get are the death stare from diesel PU and 4 X 4 drivers when they are annoyed that somebody dared to park a car blocking them from the diesel pump. They don't notice the three diesel signs on my car.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Aussie said:


> The only looks I get are the death stare from diesel PU and 4 X 4 drivers when they are annoyed that somebody dared to park a car blocking them from the diesel pump. They don't notice the three diesel signs on my car.


 "Badges....We don't need no stinkin' Badges" - Well, if that's the case, I guess there's no sense in buying those expensive Aussie badges for my car. I'll just keep my license plate holder from TDI.com. - "Yes, It's a Diesel" on my car.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

Aussie said:


> The only looks I get are the death stare from diesel PU and 4 X 4 drivers when they are annoyed that somebody dared to park a car blocking them from the diesel pump. They don't notice the three diesel signs on my car.


 I had the same thing the other day when I was fueling my Cruze. The guy kind of turned his head sideways when I put diesel in it and did not say a thing. He had shut down his F-350 while he waited for me and then I started and his eyes got as big as saucers when he heard the clatter from the engine. He finally said "that car is a diesel" and I got bombarded by questions. I gave all the info and he said he is taking his wife to the local Chevy dealer. They had 6 in stock betcha they will have 5 later in the day.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Mikeske said:


> I had the same thing the other day when I was fueling my Cruze. The guy kind of turned his head sideways when I put diesel in it and did not say a thing. He had shut down his F-350 while he waited for me and then I started and his eyes got as big as saucers when he heard the clatter from the engine. He finally said "that car is a diesel" and I got bombarded by questions. I gave all the info and he said he is taking his wife to the local Chevy dealer. They had 6 in stock betcha they will have 5 later in the day.


The problem is I rarely have to put fuel into this car, so my opportunities for stories like this are limited 

It's almost on E right now but I still have 120mi to go lol


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

KpaxFAQ said:


> The problem is I rarely have to put fuel into this car, so my opportunities for stories like this are limited
> 
> It's almost on E right now but I still have 120mi to go lol


I have a big head start on you guys as I got mine before the NA diesel was available.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

Cruze TD is the new sheriff in town


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

Aussie said:


> The only looks I get are the death stare from diesel PU and 4 X 4 drivers when they are annoyed that somebody dared to park a car blocking them from the diesel pump. They don't notice the three diesel signs on my car.


I have received only positive comments when I stop to refuel @ my favorite truck stop.

Otherwise, I remain pretty anonymous at the generic gas station.....

Ken


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Yep...these things get great fuel mileage. Mine is SOOO good, I have to stop and drain some diesel out once in a while!!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am kinda dissapointed that I have absolutely no stories to tell like this yet, even after 28000 miles. I am getting to the point where I want to start shouting "Hey everybody, didja notice I am putting diesel into my Cruze??"


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

Interestingly enough, I got the "stare" when I took my Cruze in to the nearest Chevy dealer for PA state safety inspection. _I bought mine in Ohio, so I had to get it inspected in PA shortly after I registered it here_.

Anyway, the Chevy dealer I took it to to get it inspected hadn't yet receive any diesel Cruzes. When I pulled in, I drove past the showroom to get to the shop. There were several salesmen outside of the showroom, and when they heard my car, ALL of them tuned their heads to look (_I saw them in my rear view mirror and grinned_ ). I even had my "yes it's a diesel" plate frame on, so the sentiment fit perfectly.

Only one of the salesmen came int the shop to ask about it...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

That's an awesome story. The Cruze TD is definitely a conversation starter. :iagree:

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

when my wife bought her cruze TD, we were so excited cause we have been WAITING for this car to be released to the public here in America for 2 yrs. GM kept changing the release date-but we held on to the hope. thank god it came. 
we were disappointed in the LACK of badging that GM did so we ordered a sticker off ebay for the back glass.
2 days after applying the sticker, my wife called and said she got flagged down doing 40 mph by a guy in a cummins. he asked is that really diesel?
yes!! he replied thats AWESOME!! he would have never known except for the huge sticker we bought.!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if part of the reason GM didn't put the larger Diesel badges on the Cruze 2.0 CTD is the history of lousy diesels coming out of Detroit. It sure looks like GM got the Cruze Diesel right but their marketing people were seriously, and probably correctly concerned about how it would be received in the US.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

I think the ? About Detroit based diesel powered vehicles has been answered yrs ago, considering the truck market. Chevrolet has done well with the duramax!!
I think we can all say gm has figured out how to make diesels work well
The way I understand it, gm was actually going to put duramax emblems on the cruze then the changed their mind


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Nellie said:


> I think the ? About Detroit based diesel powered vehicles has been answered yrs ago, considering the truck market. Chevrolet has done well with the duramax!!
> I think we can all say gm has figured out how to make diesels work well
> The way I understand it, gm was actually going to put duramax emblems on the cruze then the changed their mind


Now that would of been cool

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

paristndude-

my wife had a guy with a TDI do a double take as well. she was filling up at the truck stop. diesel only pumps, no gas. so you know that its diesel. he was filling up on the other side and he went to leave he looked and noticed it was a car that my wife was driving. he did a u turn and did a slow roll to figure out what kinda car it was. 
u can only imagine and think whats going thru his mind. knowing in the back of your mind, you say "yea he is gonna google this car tonite when he gets home" 
point for cruze TD!!!


----------



## Bluemax1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nellie said:


> I think the ? About Detroit based diesel powered vehicles has been answered yrs ago, considering the truck market. Chevrolet has done well with the duramax!!
> I think we can all say gm has figured out how to make diesels work well
> The way I understand it, gm was actually going to put duramax emblems on the cruze then the changed their mind


I would agree with except for one thing, the duramax is an Isuzu diesel


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

You guys make me want to trade in my gasoholic 2011 2LT 1.4T for a diesel cruzer, but I like it too much. Good stories though.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

U CAN DO IT
pull the trigger and never look back.
come to the green side 
trade it in, trade it it rawrawraw


in response to bluemax
yes its a isuzu motor but gm owns them, the motor in the cruze is tried and true just not here!
gm realized that farming the diesel motor out so someone that has been doing it for a while was a better option.
**** look at dodge.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If GM made the CDT in a manual I'd be tempted to trade my ECO MT.


----------

